# 1993 Maxima Shifting Problem



## Maxima_Maxima (Jun 6, 2013)

Can please somebody help me on this...I have a 1993 Nissan Maxima GXE I recently had a motor swap to the car and all problems have began.. My main problem that I have it seems like my transmission.. The car seems like its stuck in 3rd or second gear because when I am at 45mph I am at 3000 Rpm but when Im at 60-65mph I am redlining. The transmission feels strong but I cant under stand why it wont shift. Also while in Park or Neutral the idle seems to be a bit high at almost a 2 RPM until I shift it in gear and it drops down to below a gran. Could it be that the TCU has gone bad? Has anybody had this problem and can help me with this issue?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Does it ever shift out of 1st gear? If not, you may have an issue with the governor; sometimes the gear will strip. Refer to part code "31891" on the part diagram linked below. If I'm not mistaken, I don't think the GXE had a TCU/TCM. I believe the SE trim had one as it had a different transmission, used with the VE30DE engine. 
As far as the idle, you may need to adjust the base idle. Make sure the throttle plate is not varnished and sticking and make sure the engine is at normal operating temperature. Check/adjust the ignition timing to 15 degrees BTDC, +/- 2 degrees. Idle speed should be 750 RPM +/- 50 RPM. If not, turn the diagnostic mode screw on the ECM fully clockwise; this causes the IACV-AAC valve to close. Turn the idle speed screw to adjust the base idle to 700 RPM. Turn the ECM mode screw fully counter-clockwise.

Part Detail


----------



## Maxima_Maxima (Jun 6, 2013)

*Update:*

1) The transmission fluid is full .

2) Changed the TCU and same thing

3)****I noticed that I didn't mention that the transmission shifts from first gear to second gear no matter what im in d1 or d2 or regular D...

here is my question is it possible the transmission was put in wrong when the engine swap took place?


----------

